# Lighted docks



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hard to tear away from the lighted docks. The trout bite was on fire. Caught probably 50 or more and the one in the pic. is 22 inches. Only kept one for dinner and hit the beach when the tide started to move.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Terry!! We'll get a trip figured out sooner or later.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I really want to get up with you AL folks,that is impressive.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice trip! Nice trout as well


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Were the flounder gigged or caught?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

All were gigged from about 12:30 to 3:00am. Hit the water at 9:00 pm and it was dead low tide and no fish in my favorite spots. As soon as the tide started to move, so did the fish. Beach that was bare a couple of hours earlier had fish pretty consistently. Managed 18 in two and a half hours. School after school of reds moving in with the tide. Busy Night


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow,nice timing,it took me about 8 hours to get 10 the other night....I take that back,I put in about 8pm and loaded back up after daylight.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice trip. Great haul.


----------

